# Verstellbare horizontale Ausfallenden



## Deleted 10349 (20. April 2006)

Hallo Schweinzüchter,

es gab mal, wenn ich mich nicht ganz stark täusche, verstellbare horizontale Ausfallenden von Euch, bin jetzt schon etwas am rumsuchen gewesen, finde aber weder im Forum noch auf der Homepage Detail-Bilder davon. 

Gibt's die Teile noch? Wenn Bilder vorhanden sind, wäre ich um diese recht dankbar!

Danke schön!

Ride On!


----------



## Rote-Locke (20. April 2006)

Hallo,

ja gibt's noch, Bilder muss ich mal suchen ob es welche gibt, wenn nicht werde ich bei Gelegenheit welche machen. Aufpreise stehen immer bei den Rahmenmodellen, wo die Verwendung möglich ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 10349 (4. Mai 2006)

Salute rotes Löckchen,

schon fündig geworden bzw. Kamera geschwungen?  
Hintergrund meiner Frage ist die Idee eines Enduro/Freeride-Hardtail mit Rohloff und das ganze am besten ohne Kettenspanner. Wären da die verstellbaren Ausfallenden geeignet um die Kette sauber zu spannen oder eher mit Kanonen auf Spatzen geschossen?

Muchas gracias und
Ride On!


----------



## Rote-Locke (4. Mai 2006)

Sorry für die späte Antwort, ich bin erst gestern abend wieder aus dem Süden zurück.







So sehen die Dinger aus, leider haut das mit ne Rohloff aber nicht hin, da weder OEM Platte noch externe Schaltzugansteuerung platz haben. Da müsste man dann die Rohloff ausfallenden benutzen, wie sie z.B. auch Rotor verbaut. Ob und zu welchem Preis das machbar ist, müsste ich erst noch abklären.


----------



## axel123 (4. Mai 2006)

es gibt da auch was schickes von paragon, die dinger halten angeblich und funktionieren sehr gut. 

bild ist von solitudecycles geklaut (das sind die "normalen", die rohloff sind halt noch oem tauglich):
http://www.solitudecycles.co.uk/assets/images/Luke3_DO_BW_S.jpg



paragon gibts hier: http://www.paragonmachineworks.com/


----------



## Deleted 10349 (5. Mai 2006)

Salute,

hab ich fast befürchtet   aber nicht so wild, da fällt mir schon noch was ein.
erstmal herzlichen dank für's bildchen

ät axel:
sieht sehr vernünftig aus, mal im hinterkopf behalten ...

ride on!


----------

